# Who designed this costume?



## Cornelia (May 13, 2007)

Hi,

I am trying to locate the designer of this Koloron dress. Do you know who they are? The material can be painted on afterwards.



Regards

Cornelia


----------



## gafftaper (May 13, 2007)

Sorry can't answer your question... Why don't you e-mail the website the picture came from koloron.com and ask them? They have an e-mail address on the contact page.


----------



## Van (May 13, 2007)

I can't help but feel that this Koloron Poster is more than just a bit Spammy. 

A. They haven't introduced themselves.

B. Their first posting was purely a link to an U.K. based website that sells nothing but second party Koloron applications. BTW IMHO the website completely sucked as all the areas purporting to have information simply led to a catalog/buy now page. 

C. The Material is not Theatrically freindly, unless you were doing a single show then throwing everything away. 

D. You want to find out who designed a dress made out of a specific material? Contact the people whose website it's on don't try to generate hits by posting it on an only periphireally related site. 

If I'm wrong shoot me. I'm betting I'm not. I smell a marketing ploy.........


----------



## Charc (May 13, 2007)

Van said:


> I can't help but feel that this Koloron Poster is more than just a bit Spammy.
> A. They haven't introduced themselves.
> B. Their first posting was purely a link to an U.K. based website that sells nothing but second party Koloron applications. BTW IMHO the website completely sucked as all the areas purporting to have information simply led to a catalog/buy now page.
> C. The Material is not Theatrically freindly, unless you were doing a single show then throwing everything away.
> ...



Van, while I agree with you in sentiment, I think it's important to note a factual error. He or she has in-fact introduced him or her self, which was also their first post: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5175


----------



## Van (May 13, 2007)

Yes I missed that. They introduced themselves. 
</quote>
Cornelia
vbmenu_register("postmenu_55862", true); 


*Newbie*
Join Date: May 2007

Posts: 2 
Thanks: 0 
Thanked 0 Times in 0 Posts 





*New information seeker* 
Hi everybody,

I'm Cornelia and hope you can help when I ask questions. Nothing worse than lots of views and no replies.

BR

Cornelia

</quote>


Color me skeptical. All apologies........... If I'm wrong.


----------



## Charc (May 13, 2007)

Van said:


> Yes I missed that. They introduced themselves.
> </quote>
> Cornelia
> vbmenu_register("postmenu_55862", true);
> ...



What I don't understand about this question (as someone that's never even contemplated touching a costume) is what's the significance of finding out the designer of a costume made of a specific material which has a questionable value in theatre? It just seems like you wouldn't get any helpful information in this situation.


----------



## gafftaper (May 13, 2007)

Always the skeptic Van. 

I guess when I think about it, it is a little fishy. Why come ask us who the designer is (a question no one around here is going to know, and even pro-costume designers are not all that likely to know) instead of contacting the website you got the photo from in the first place?

As for the product I see little use for it in theater... unless you wanted to do some weird show where the actor's clothes got painted on stage. Why not just buy fabric the color and style you want and make the costume like real designers do?


----------



## Footer (May 13, 2007)

but you could give each person in the audience a brush with a different color.... and every night would be something new!...... ya, pretty much useless project, would be interesting for a 5 year old, not in the theatre, thats what dye shops are for.


----------



## jonhirsh (May 14, 2007)

OK is it just me or am i the only one who's first thought was..... you can paint any fabric? 

ie. Canvas, cotton, pretty much any fabric you can think of you can put paint on.


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2007)

I don't think this is the kind of buzz she was hoping to generate.


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2007)

Anybody notice this thread in the Stage Management Forum? 

http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5168


----------



## Van (May 14, 2007)

Yeah that's the post I was referring to in my original in this thread. I'd love to have Daves access to the IP histories. I'm just guessing they both came from the same domain. 

And yes, I did have that thought of," Gee, Fabric I can paint on.... what a novel Idea. "


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2007)

I saw the introduction in the new member forum first so I felt sorry and posted the first post here. I just now discovered the other one. Looks like spam to me. 

Let's hijack this thread. 

Anyone seen any good movies lately?

or should I say... 

Does anyone ever have time to go to the movies?


----------



## Charc (May 14, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Let's hijack this thread.
> Anyone seen any good movies lately?
> or should I say...
> Does anyone ever have time to go to the movies?



No
and
No


----------



## Logos (May 14, 2007)

I'm sorry do they still make movies


----------



## soundlight (May 14, 2007)

Yes actually but the only one that I care about now is the Golden Compass movie that is coming out in December of this year. Pullman is an amazing fantasy writer. Out of all of the fantasy books that I've read, his world is the one that I'd honestly want to go to the most. I've read the book every single year since I first read it. I just hope that they don't bomb it like Eragon was bombed. If anyone saw that movie I'm sure that they can agree with me that it had the least character development of any movie ever. As in NO character development. Read the book folks, Christopher Paolini is a friggin GENIUS and the movie does no justice to the book. The movie was directed by a SPECIAL EFFECTS director, NOT a feature film director, so it's all special effects...not plot. That was the fatal flaw. It was the most disappointing movie ever for one of the best books ever.

Hmmm...spamming to good movies to good movies and bad movies to movies coming out soon to fantasy novels...where to next with this thread???


----------



## gogotoovee (May 14, 2007)

I escaped my theater to go see Hot Fuzz the other night. I loved it! I think those guys are funny. What Sean of the Dead was to zombie movies, Hot Fuzz is to buddy cop movies. Loved it!


----------



## Van (May 14, 2007)

I don't care if the Theatre Burns Down! I'm going to the opening of Pirates week after next.


----------



## avkid (May 14, 2007)

We used to be a movie theatre.


----------



## Logos (May 14, 2007)

Ah yes now Pirates. I will be executed if my partner and I don't get to that one. Unfortunately my grandsons are a little young for it.


----------



## soundlight (May 14, 2007)

Midnight showing of pirates IN COSTUME with friends. Hell yes.


----------



## Van (May 14, 2007)

soundlight said:


> Midnight showing of pirates IN COSTUME with friends. Hell yes.


 

Afternoon show, with wife and kids. In full costume! If I don't take my kids..... They'll Keel-haul me!


----------



## soundlight (May 14, 2007)

We made a big deal out of the midnight showing for the last Pirates movie, and were a little more than slightly disappointed with the plot, but we did love the action. But we're hoping that this one is better, and this time we're going to work on getting the one friend who didn't dress up to dress up this time. Me, I've got a (homemade - yay sewing skills) red vest, black, ragged pants, a black, torn shirt, a red bandanna, a wooden sword that I made myself, and all sorts of other stuff.


----------



## Van (May 15, 2007)

soundlight said:


> We made a big deal out of the midnight showing for the last Pirates movie, and were a little more than slightly disappointed with the plot, but we did love the action. But we're hoping that this one is better, and this time we're going to work on getting the one friend who didn't dress up to dress up this time. Me, I've got a (homemade - yay sewing skills) red vest, black, ragged pants, a black, torn shirt, a red bandanna, a wooden sword that I made myself, and all sorts of other stuff.


 
You need to go to http://www.boggandsalty.com/

Be sure to check out the link to the music video Pieces of Eight. It's a blast. These guys are so much fun, they do kids shows all the time, a ton are free. They also do one Hell of a grown up show. Comming up soon we have the Festival de Piratis and the Portland Pirate festival. Portland is freaky for pirates.


----------



## gafftaper (May 15, 2007)

avkid said:


> We used to be a movie theatre.



A local community theater used to be a porn theater. A close female friend of mine used to stage manage there and they would regularly get drunk guys knocking on the stage door late at night looking for the girls. 

"Sorry we do Sondheim now, not Sodomy."


----------



## Van (May 15, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> .............."Sorry we do Sondheim now, not Sodomy."


 

What's the Difference ?


----------



## PARchild (May 15, 2007)

Have any of you managed to got out and see Spiderman 3? Dunno I thought it was a tad dissapointing...


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 15, 2007)

I haven't seen Spiderman 3, i have heard that its a big disapointment and im unsure if i should go and see it or just wait for it to come out on dvd and rent it...


----------



## gafftaper (May 15, 2007)

PARchild said:


> Have any of you managed to got out and see Spiderman 3? Dunno I thought it was a tad dissapointing...



I haven't seen it but my buddy told me it's a combination of a Chick Flick with confusing action sequences because they don't take enough time to develop the three villans he is battling.


----------



## PARchild (May 15, 2007)

Not only did the 'villans' have very little development time, the overall plot was rather dull and unexciting. When I go to see action movies I want to be on the edge of my seat in anticipation for what comes next not yawning and waiting for it to end. And they made Peter into a complete and pompous (pardon my french) ass in this one I was actually embarassed for the actor when he had to play those horrid scenes, it was truly un-parkerish. 

So far of all the trilogy movies (LOTR in exception) that have been relased recently, it seems the third has been the most dissapointing. Hopefully Pirates of the Carribean will break that curse. (GO DAVY JONES!!!)

Oh and upon rereading this lovely hijacked thread I noticed the Eragon quip, that gave me a laugh. As a lover of consistency, I at least figured the movie would have attempted to retain some semblance of the plagiarized... oops?... book but alas, it did not. Yet somehow I feel no remorse (it did spawn a good eragon bashing party though). YAY FOR HOLLYWOOD!!!!


----------



## Charc (May 15, 2007)

Van said:


> You need to go to http://www.boggandsalty.com/
> Be sure to check out the link to the music video Pieces of Eight. It's a blast. These guys are so much fun, they do kids shows all the time, a ton are free. They also do one Hell of a grown up show. Comming up soon we have the Festival de Piratis and the Portland Pirate festival. Portland is freaky for pirates.



Not the first time you've mentioned these guys.

What's the back-story?


----------



## avkid (May 15, 2007)

Chaos is Born said:


> I haven't seen Spiderman 3, i have heard that its a big disapointment and im unsure if i should go and see it or just wait for it to come out on dvd and rent it...


Gene Shalit called it the worst movie of the series.
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6062492/


----------



## Van (May 17, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> Not the first time you've mentioned these guys.
> 
> What's the back-story?


 
Back story is..... The a heck of a lot of fun. They're sort of a Portland phenomenon. A couple of the guys have ties to the Theatre community here, but mostly thier just really nice guys. They do a ton of free concerts, concerts in the parks, and a lot of school programs teaching kids about pirates. They also have a couple of really fun marketing gimmicks. If you're ever in Portland it won't be too awful long before you see a vehicle with a bumper sticker that reads, " Eat a Lime." which comes from their song "Scurvy". Or the one I have on my car, you've seen those European country stickers? the white oval with the black border? Cap'n Bogg sells them too, they just have YAR in the oval. 
Interesting sidenote. Cap'n Bogg 'n Salty just won a lawsuit against Knotts Berry Farms. Apparently KBF simply stole their first album < word for word> and used it for a Pirate show at the amusement park, no rights, Royalties, permissions etc. I guess they were banking on Portlanders not getting out much. Well let's just say, "The crew of the Polliwog Don't take kindly to being pirated."


----------



## gafftaper (May 17, 2007)

Van said:


> Interesting sidenote. Cap'n Bogg 'n Salty just won a lawsuit against Knotts Berry Farms. Apparently KBF simply stole their first album < word for word> and used it for a Pirate show at the amusement park, no rights, Royalties, permissions etc. I guess they were banking on Portlanders not getting out much. Well let's just say, "The crew of the Polliwog Don't take kindly to being pirated."



So the Pirates are rich because they sued the Berry Farm for Piracy... that's a sentence you don't here very often.


----------



## Van (May 17, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> So the Pirates are rich because they sued the Berry Farm for Piracy... that's a sentence you don't here very often.


 
Well maybe not rich, but , for once they have the Moral High Ground. Which is a sentence that I think you'll hear even less often.


----------

